# First Time Growing And First Post On This Board.



## danielc87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everyone,
This is my first post and My first grow.

I have two pretty females growing right now. 1 is God's Gift and the other is Northern Lights...
I'm so excited to post pics and get amazing info from all you great guys here on the board....


----------



## Vlad The Implanter (Mar 30, 2011)

28 views and no one has said hello. Maybe they forgot where the keyboard is. Or if you are suppose to push or pull the buttons....Maybe they have a pb&J sandwich blocking the letters....Who knows...But i shall say hello.
HELLO... There hows that? Heh


----------



## lozac123 (Mar 30, 2011)

hello to the two of you, both with only 2 posts! welcome to riu, and good luck in your grow daniel!


----------



## danielc87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Vlad The Implanter said:


> 28 views and no one has said hello. Maybe they forgot where the keyboard is. Or if you are suppose to push or pull the buttons....Maybe they have a pb&J sandwich blocking the letters....Who knows...But i shall say hello.
> HELLO... There hows that? Heh


Hey thanks to both of you. Can you guys check out my other post and tell me what you think about my two ladies I have growing. I'm going to be putting up some more recent pics soon. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## 420burn420 (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm on my first grow too welcome to the board


----------



## newatit2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to RIU

Good luck I will check it out asap


----------

